# Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?



## Reiti no.1 (9. April 2011)

Hey friends,
habe dieses Jahr 4 karpfen gefangen alles auf Pellet am Haar. Habe aber nie Selbsthakmontage benutzt, immer Durchlaufblei mit ca.30g
Hat immer funktioniert, in der Donau benutze ich immer Selbsthak, habe aber noch nie was erwischt. Angelt ihr mehr mit Durchlauf oder Festbleimontage. Was ist im großen Fluss mittlere Strömung besser


----------



## Udo561 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

Hi,
ich angele immer mit Festbleimontage .
Ein 16 mm Pellet am Haar und ein 40-60 Gramm Futterblei.
Funktioniert ohne Probleme.
Was besser ist musst du für dich selber ausprobieren.
Ich persönlich denke das selbsthakmethode mehr Fische bringt weil du bei ner Durchlaufmontage das Einsaugen vom Köder nicht mitbekommst , beziehungsweise nicht so schnell anschlagen kannst.
Und sobald der karpfen den Köder einsaugt sollte der haken sitzen , spätestens wenn er ihn wieder ausbläst.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

Wieviel Gewicht nimmst Du in der Donau für die Montage und welche Montage bunutzt du, also bitte detaiert inkl Hakenart usw.


----------



## marcus7 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

Hallo,

das kommt auch immer etwas auf die Umstände an was nun besser ist.

Ist es dir aufgrund längerer Angelzeit nicht möglich immer zum Anhieb bereit an der Rute zu sitzen, so ist Festblei angesagt.

Man kann aber auch prima mit Durchlauf und Haarmontage fangen, wie du ja selber schon gemerkt hast.

Das habe ich früher auch oft gemacht wenn ich auf kleinere Karpfen in Ufernähe geangelt hab.
Eine Rute klassisch mit Pose und eine mit leichtem Durchlaufblei und zwei drei Maiskörner am Haar.

Oft habe ich dabei auf die Grundrute deutlich mehr Fisch gefangen.
Selbst wenn nur die Schnur vibriert hat und der Hänger sich noch gar nicht bewegt hat, hat ein Anhieb gelohnt, da oft ein Karpfen saß.

mfg


----------



## Reiti no.1 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

Also meine Donau Montage:

Die Strömung ist so stark, das erst Bleie ab 80g gut liegen bleiben.
Habe einen feinen  Anti tangel Schlauch ca.30cm danach kommt das Ding wo ich mein Blei einclipsen kann, das Ding schiebe ich über den Wirbel und mache es dort mit einem art Stift fest. Das Vorfach ist aus Karpfenvorfachmaterial geflochten, ca. 20cm lang. Bleie benutze ich 170g


----------



## Nbgfischer (9. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

Ich denke immer sinvoll ist sie nicht, mit den anderen Montage fängst du auch, nur lässt das Gewässer bzw die Strömung sowas nicht immer zu. Wobei ich das feine Fischen mit Pose oder leichten Laufblei schöner finde ist so geil Oldschool  

MFG  nbgfischer:l


----------



## the-big-o (9. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich angele immer mit Festbleimontage .
> Ein 16 mm Pellet am Haar und ein 40-60 Gramm Futterblei.
> Funktioniert ohne Probleme.
> ...



Dem würde ich nicht ganz zustimmen. Habe meine Karpfen bis jetzt alle per Schlaufenmontage und Futterkorb an der Schwingspitze gefangen , und ich muss sagen dass Karpfenbisse mit am heftigsten Ausschlagen..eben bedingt durch das Einsaugen..man so also aufgrund der größeren Sensibilität alle Bisse mitbekommt und dementsprechend Anschlagen kann. Wenn man sich jedoch Unterwasservideos anschaut von Festblei- bzw. Selbsthakmontagen, so merkt man, dass dieser Selbsthakeffekt nicht jedes Mal klappt und ein Karpfen eben oft mehrere 'Anläufe' benötigt bis sie sich tatsächlich haken. Deswegen würde ich jetzt einfach mal ganz frech behaupten, dass bei Festbleimontagen wesentlich mehr Bisse nicht verwertet werden.


----------



## villemflusser (9. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*



the-big-o schrieb:


> Wenn man sich jedoch Unterwasservideos anschaut von Festblei- bzw. Selbsthakmontagen, so merkt man, dass dieser Selbsthakeffekt nicht jedes Mal klappt und ein Karpfen eben oft mehrere 'Anläufe' benötigt bis sie sich tatsächlich haken. Deswegen würde ich jetzt einfach mal ganz frech behaupten, dass bei Festbleimontagen wesentlich mehr Bisse nicht verwertet werden.



Andererseits kenne ich keine Videos davon, wie das wirklich abläuft, wenn ein Karpfen einen Köder, der an der Pose präsentiert wird, annimmt und dann angeschlagen wird. Wer weiß schon, wie oft wir dem Karpfen da nicht auch den Haken wieder sauber aus dem Maul herausziehen, ohne dass gehakt wird?
Oder kennt jemand solche Aufnahmen? Würde mich interessieren, denn ich frage mich (natürlich) jedesmal, was da jetzt wohl gerade abgelaufen ist, wenn ich bei einem "eindeutigen" Biss in's Leere anschlage...


----------



## Oldmann (12. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

Hi Reiti no.1
was heisst nichts erwischt,Fehlbisse oder gar keine Bisse????
Ich fische seit Jahren im Rhein, glaube mir kein einfaches Gewaesser.Ich fische selbsthak ,15cm Vorfach und 120-200gr Blei.Die Bisse sind Brutal , die gehen ab wie Zaepfchen.#6#6 
MfG:vik:


----------



## Reiti no.1 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

Ja große Fließgewässer sind schon eine Herasuforderung, aber ich mag es, Ich hatte einen Fehlbiss auf Frolic. mit Selbsthak


----------



## Oldmann (13. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

Hi Reiti no.1,
mit Frolic ist das immer so ne sache als Hakenkoeder ,die loesen sich in Fliessgewaesser ziemlich schnell auf  , da enstehen schnell Fehlbisse. :c
                        MfG:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (17. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

mal ne Frage von nem Carp-Nixwisser ...
wenn man mit Selbsthakmontage fischen möchte - was braucht man da für Gewichte ?
will vor dem Ende der Zanderschonzeit ab und an mal auf Karpfen fischem ... mit Mais bisher ausser schöne Weißfische nicht so dolle.
also doch mal mit Bolies probieren |kopfkrat
will dafür meine Zanderruten nehmen mit 30-70g , fischen in 10-30m Entfernung 
was brauch ich den alles ?
paar Boilievorfächer und normale Laufbleimontagen nehm ich an 
was für Boiles gehen denn gut - will mir morgen im Laden mal ne Dose kaufen gehen ----


----------



## Siggy82 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

Also Laufblei- und Selbsthakmontage widerspricht sich schonmal.
Welche Boilies laufen hängt stark vom Gewässer ab, müsstest du selbst testen.
Bleigewichte sollten bei 60g+ starten.


----------



## HD4ever (18. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*



Siggy82 schrieb:


> Also Laufblei- und Selbsthakmontage widerspricht sich schonmal.



jo, war mir schon klar ... nur blöd ausgedrückt :m
werd morgen mal im Laden stöbern, werd es dann mit der Haarmethode mal probieren - entweder mit Boilies oder ich probier mal Frolic |kopfkrat


----------



## Udo561 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> will dafür meine Zanderruten nehmen mit 30-70g , fischen in 10-30m Entfernung
> was brauch ich den alles ?
> paar Boilievorfächer und normale Laufbleimontagen nehm ich an
> was für Boiles gehen denn gut - will mir morgen im Laden mal ne Dose kaufen gehen ----



Hi,
einige meinen min. 80 Gramm , an meinem Gewässer reichen auf die Entfernung 40-60 Gramm.
Kauf dir bunte Boilies :q , nee , ist kein Witz , im Moment läuft bei uns von Proline das Fluo Zeugs ganz gut .
Aber ist auch egal was du ans Haar hängst , ist echt von Woche zu Woche und von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich.
Ne Boilinadel ist wichtig , bekommst die Dinger sonst nicht aufs Haar 
Wünsche viel Erfolg.
Gruß Udo
Ps. so hat das bei mir auch angefangen , mal eben während der Schonzeit ein wenig auf Karpfen angen wollen :q


----------



## HD4ever (18. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

mhm ... ich muß da wohl nochmal etwas mit den Nadeln experimentieren .... |kopfkrat
mit der neuen Boilenadel gehen viele der Frolics mehr oder weniger gleich kaputt und halten dann kaum am Haken .
werd heue abend mal ne herkömmliche Ködernadel testen
Selbshakmontage ist erstmal vom Tisch, hab ne normale Laufbleimontage mit 40g montiert, fürs fischen in 10-20m vollkommen ausreichend denke ich
mit ist aber aufgefallen das die Karpfen Haarvorfächer alle ziemlich kurz sind die man fertig kaufen kann - 18-30cm
ist das nich nen büschn kurz ?


----------



## Lewicz (18. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

Ne sind nicht zu kurz, es geht ja darum (beim festbleiangeln) den fisch schnell zu haken. Also um so kürzer das Vorfach ist umso schneller hakt er sich. darf hald auch nicht zu kurz sein wegen dem ansaugen.........


----------



## Firehawk81 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

Gibt auch Haarvorfächer die 45 oder 60cm lang sind. Einfach mal bei deinem Tackle Dealer schauen oder nachfragen.


----------



## Udo561 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

Hi Jörg ,
kannst die Frolic erst bohren , gibt da genau so kleine Bohrer .
Ich fiche Frolic am 10 cm Vorfach.
Gruß Udo


----------



## HD4ever (18. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

macht wahrscheinlich Sinn ... erst mal bohren, dann durchfädeln ... macht man beim Heimwerken ja auch 
mist - hätte ich vorhin mal nur einen mitgenommen im Laden 
na jut ... dann soll die 30cm ja langen :m


----------



## KAZ_28 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

Servus,
also meine selbstgebundenen Vorfächer sind alle nicht länger als 15 cm...eher noch kürzer....das Gewicht des Bleis richtet sich natürlich auch nach dem Wurfgewicht deiner Ruten aber der eigendliche Sinn ist ja den fisch sicher zu haken....beim fischen mit safty-clip oder Inlineblei ist das Anschlagen somit nicht nötig....
Die Montage funktioniert folgender masen:
Der Karpfen saugt den Köder am Haar ein im idealfall mit Haken und bläst den Köder wieder aus. Beim ausblasen bleibt der Haken in der Unterlippe (im idealfall) des Karpfens hängen...der Karpfen erschrickt und flüchtet damit ist er am Haken. Funktioniert das nicht stimmt irgendwas mit deinem Rig nicht (köder zu groß, haar zu lang/kurz, Hakenstumpf...)
Ich hab in der Regel 100 - 120 Gramm Blei drann.....


----------



## HD4ever (18. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

wie dick ist nen Boiliebohrer ? 1,5 - 2 mm oder sowas ?
Angelladen hat nachher schon zu, aber hole mir mal was ausm Baumarkt, der müßte nach der Spätschicht noch auf haben.
will heute abend nochmal ans Wasser, hab schließlich heute vormittag schon mal angefüttert ... :m


----------



## Udo561 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wie dick ist nen Boiliebohrer ? 1,5 - 2 mm oder sowas ?
> . :m


Ich bin kein Heimwerker , keine Ahnung , aber nur ein ganz klein wenig dicker als so ne Boilienadel.
Nimm den kleinsten den du bekommen kannst.
Da gibt es für Akkubohrer so kleine Bohrer die oben die dicke von einem Bit haben , die gehen auch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## colognecarp (18. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*



KAZ_28 schrieb:


> Die Montage funktioniert folgender masen:
> Der Karpfen saugt den Köder am Haar ein im idealfall mit Haken und bläst den Köder wieder aus. Beim ausblasen bleibt der Haken in der Unterlippe (im idealfall) des Karpfens hängen



So beschreibst du quasi das Blow Out Rig, ein Standard Rig funkioniert meiner Meinung nach nicht so wie du es beschreibst, nimm dir mal den Boilie in die Hand der mit einem Sililonschlauch am Hakenschekel fixiert ist und mach mal eine Ausblas bewegung wie es der Karpfen tuen würde, dabei steht der Haken eigentlich senkrecht im Maul, und so kann er dann eigentlich nicht Haken. Ich denke das für ein Stand Rig der Fisch in Bewegung sein müsste um sich den Haken rein zu Hauen oder ein kleines Gewicht muss den Haken nach unten ziehen um auch stehende Fische zu Haken, so in etwa meine These dazu, deshalb mache ich auch immer ein kleines Blei ans Rig auch wenn ich nicht mit Popups fische, zumin. bei den Standard geschichten

Gruß


----------



## KAZ_28 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

Gude,
wenn du das Haar mit dem Silikonschlauch im Bogen des Haken fixierst hast du recht! 
Wenn das haar aber auf dem Schenkel des Hakens fixiert ist dreht sich der Hacken im Maul des Karpfens und der Haken wird durch das ausblasen im Karpfenmaul gehakt, weil Karpfen aussers Grasen ja nach unten ausblasen...das blowout - Rig fuktioniert so, richtig...aber ein standart hair -Rig hat die selbe funktion. Das D - Rig funktioniert ja auch auf die selbe Weise...nur das der Haken halt an nem Ring auf der Schlaufe rutscht....um den Haken schlussendlich ins Maul zu ziehen ist natürlich das Blei notwendig...


----------



## Dirk T (18. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

Hallo,

im Netz gibt es genügend Videos wo man doch recht anschaulich sieht was passiert wenn ein Karpfen einen Köder einsaugt und wie er sich hakt.Und das passiert in den seltensten Fällen beim ausblasen ! Der Haken greift wenn der Fisch den Köder nach dem einsaugen für gut befunden hat,sich mit diesem im Maul aufrichtet und somit das Rig staffen tut.

mfg


----------



## colognecarp (18. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

Jo, der Film läuft auch ohne Youtube in meinem Kopf ab  Das Kd hat eine gute Chance stehende Fische zu Haken. Aber so ganz weis ich noch nicht wie ich es halten soll, vor 2 Wochen hab ich damit 7 Brassen gehakt und vorher nur selten damit gefischt, dieses We. ging garnichts drauf, muss natürlich nicht am Kd gelegen haben. Das weitere Problem ist das es keine Wurfmontage ist und nur mit dem Boot/Futterboot abgelgt werden kann, macht mir zwar nichts aber selbst beim Bootsablegen kommt es manchmal zu Verwicklungen was kein gutes Gefühl schafft


----------



## HD4ever (19. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

mhm .... die Frolic Geschichte ist noch sehr verbesserungswürdig bei mir ....|uhoh:
keine Ahnung wie lang genau , aber auf jeden Fall halten die nicht lang genug am Haar ....denke durch das durchbohren gehen die soweit kaputt das die dann im Wasser schnell abfallen ? |kopfkrat
ködert man die frisch an, oder lieber etwas weiter trocknen lassen - Boilies sind doch auch recht hart oder ?
hatte einmal wenigstens nen kreischenden Bißanzeiger ... beim Hinhechten zur Rute entpuppte sich der erhoffte 27 Pfünder dann allerdings als in die Schnur geschwommene Bisamratte :c


----------



## KAZ_28 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

ALSO...Ihr habt Recht!
Hab mir ein paar filme angesehen....

Der Fisch hakt sich nicht beim ausblasen sondern erst wenn er gegen das Gewicht des Bleis schwimmt......wieder was gelernt|kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (19. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

sagt mal ihr carpspezies .... anstatt nen Boiliebohrer hab ich mir nun mal sone ganze Zubehörbox gekauft ....
die meisten Teile sind ja klar - aber was macht man mit 1 - 4 ?
besonders dieses Teil Nr. 1 ist mir sehr suspekt #c
kann man das erkennen durch die Folie ?
dachte ja zuerst irgendwie an ein Vorfachhalter oä. die beiden Ränder sind aus Gummi - mit sonem Plastikbrettchen dazwischen  |kopfkrat
2 zum Ausstechen von kleinen Happen ?
3 irgendwas zum durchfädeln - Boilie ?
4 nen Piecker für ?


----------



## HD4ever (19. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

Nr 1 hat sich erledigt....
ist doch nen Wickelbrettchen für Vorfächer - hab die Schlitze für die Schnur erst gar nicht gesehen ... |uhoh:


----------



## colognecarp (19. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

2 ist zum ausstechen der Boilies um Kork im nachhinein rein zu stecken, somit machst du aus einem sinker einen popi. 3 sieht mir nach einer zu kurz geratener durchfädelhilfe für Antitangleschlauch aus. 4 ist eine Boilienadel


----------



## daci7 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mhm .... die Frolic Geschichte ist noch sehr verbesserungswürdig bei mir ....|uhoh:
> keine Ahnung wie lang genau , aber auf jeden Fall halten die nicht lang genug am Haar ....denke durch das durchbohren gehen die soweit kaputt das die dann im Wasser schnell abfallen ? |kopfkrat



Was ist denn bei dir nicht lang genug? Bei mir halten die so zwischen 3-6 Stunden am Haar, manchmal länger. kommt natürlich auf die Temperatur und Fließgeschwindigkeit an.
Ich würde die aber auch nicht aufbohren ... ist doch nen super Loch schon drin. Einfach das Haar dadurch fädeln und dann das ganze Vorfach durch die Schlaufe vom Haar ziehen und du hast den Frolic sicher eingeschlauft. 
Hält zu 100% jeden Gewaltwurf aus und du zerbröselst dir den Frolic nicht schon vorher.


----------



## HD4ever (19. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

danke ! 
das leuchtet ein mit dem Boilieausstecher .... 
was wird denn da eigendlich bevorzugt ? schwimmende oder am Grund liegende Boilies ?
wie weit lasst ihr die auftreiben ? denke nen kleines Bleischrot dann auf das Haar oder halt das Vorfach


----------



## colognecarp (19. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

Bevor jetzt eine frage nach der anderen kommt empfehle ich dir ein Buch, Wulf Plikat Modernes Karpfenangeln


----------



## HD4ever (19. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

danke ! 
na ja ... denke mein Frolic war nach max 1 Std schon immer wieder weg ...
denke ich knote mal selber vorfächer mit etwas längerem Haar und dann bohr ich die auch nicht mehr auf ... das gest sicher besser .
nee - keine Angst - nun bin ich im Bilde :m
Karpfen wird bei mir sicher nur was vor der Raubfischschonzeit ...


----------



## AlexZander01 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

DAs mit den frolics am haar stimmt. bei mir halten die auch länger und fängig sind sie. so wie beschrieben. etwas längeres haar und dann einfach durch die schlaufe am ende und die dinger halten fester als ein boilie.
vorher sollte man sie aber trocknen.


----------



## AlexZander01 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

Das mit der schonzeit.
Das haben sie alle einmal gesagt...


----------



## HD4ever (19. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

trocknen ist sicher auch ne gute Idee ... schon dabei !
nun ja , carpfishing ist immer ne recht zeitaufwendige Sache denke ich .... nix mit mal die (Spinn-)Rute schnappen und mal 2-3-4 Std ans Wasser ... #c


----------



## AlexZander01 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*

wenn du die fressgewohnheiten an deinem gewässer kennst und immer stetig anfütterst so dass eine gewöhnung einsetzt dann muss man nicht immer so lange hin. war freitag hin und hatte innerhalb von 5 min schon nen spiegler.das muss nicht heissen das das immer so ist aber man muss sich so viel zeit nehmen wie man hat und nicht mehr und nicht weniger^^
und ausserdem ist es die entspannenste angelart wie ich finde warten bis die pieper losgehen und einfach da liegen oder sitzen.
Ps You Tube iss n guter lehrer hab mir auch alles selber durch You tube beigebracht was ich weiss.iss zwar nicht viel aber immerhin kann ich mir damit gut helfen und der rest kommt mit der zeit^^


----------



## Udo561 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage immer sinvoll ?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nun ja , carpfishing ist immer ne recht zeitaufwendige Sache denke ich .... nix mit mal die (Spinn-)Rute schnappen und mal 2-3-4 Std ans Wasser ... #c



Hi,
nee,  für den Aufbau benötige ich nicht länger als 10 Minuten 
Dann allerdings ohne Bivvy oder Brolly , aber so fahre ich jeden Morgen mal eben für 3 Stunden zum Karpfen und Schleienangeln , und das als eingefleischter Raubfischangler 
Und früher dachte ich immer , bohhh , wie langweilig , da sitzen und abwarten bis sich der Bissanzeiger meldet 
Und wenn der heute kreischt durchzuckt es meinen ganzen Körper .
Ja , ich wollte auch nur die 2 Monate Schonzeit überbrücken |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------

